
Tesla's new 100kWH battery makes Ludicrous Mode even more ludicrous - roidelapluie
http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/23/12611466/tesla-battery-upgrade-p100d-model-s-x-ludicrous
======
serge2k
> Tesla's Model S is now the third-fastest car in the world, going from 0 to
> 60 MPH in just 2.5 seconds. That's only just slower than the Ferrari
> LaFerrari and the Porsche 918 Spyder

The Porsche also does

> 0-200 km/h (120 mph) in 7.2 seconds, 300 kilometres per hour (190 mph) in
> 19.9 seconds and a tested top speed of 218 miles per hour (351 km/h).

Plus it can corner.

Third fastest in the world seems a bit of a stretch. 0-60 acceleration, sure.

~~~
kazinator
Also, while this may be due to the new battery, it's not simply its kiloWatt-
_hours_ capacity which does that. It must be that the battery can also deliver
more kiloWatts. A battery storing way fewer kWh could yet support even greater
acceleration, just by dumping current faster (and perhaps also by weighing
less).

A super-capacitor bank which is completely drained after 10 seconds could
support the 2.5s long operation needed to demonstrate 0-60 acceleration.

(But, of course, better acceleration _and_ range: _well done!_ )

